# Seattle/Tacoma HERF



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Smokey Joe's, Tuesday afternoon/evening, from around 4 'til...whenever.

99-cent all-you-can-eat tacos, cigars and a minimum of 3 big bald guys with goatees!

Haven't decided if I'll do this one early or late this time; prob early, although traffic has sucked the last couple times.

As always, Stumptowners welcome.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

lenguamor said:


> Smokey Joe's, Tuesday afternoon/evening, from around 4 'til...whenever.
> 
> 99-cent all-you-can-eat tacos, cigars and a minimum of 3 big bald guys with goatees!
> 
> ...


Damn. Don't think I can grow the goatee by Tuesday.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

As I found last Tuesday, it is now $2.00 all you can eat tacos. I didn't complain though. I feel the new tops the girls are wearing covers the extra buck.

I will be there about 4:00. Goat will be trimmed and ready to go.


----------



## Goz (Aug 26, 2006)

I wish I could make it. Middle of the week is rough. You guys ever do anything there weekends?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Goz said:


> I wish I could make it. Middle of the week is rough. You guys ever do anything there weekends?


Silly; weekends are for football.

Besides, getting there at around 4 and leaving early ensures that my work at The Wayne Foundation doesn't suffer, and I'm even back in time to tuck in the orphans.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Silly; weekends are for football.


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I can do the goatee, but I have a lot of hair.....and I am an honorary Stumptowner:tu

One of these days I'm going to make it there.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Smokey Joe's, Tuesday afternoon/evening, from around 4 'til...whenever.
> 
> 99-cent all-you-can-eat tacos, cigars and a minimum of 3 big bald guys with goatees!
> 
> ...


Ooooo... hirsute manly men smoking cigars [swooooon]...

*big sigh*

Weeknights are tough. [pout] And SJ's is only forty minutes from my place.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Buck up girl......it's a good time for sure!


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Nuts - looks like I have a board meeting that night 

I'll see you crazy kids the week after though!!!

Actually I'll probably try and make it up there Wednesday night.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

I will be making my first appearance tomorrow. No goatee though, but will be sporting the beard. Is there anything special going on tomorrow evening that I may need to bring some extra sticks?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

carterwsu said:


> I will be making my first appearance tomorrow. No goatee though, but will be sporting the beard. Is there anything special going on tomorrow evening that I may need to bring some extra sticks?


Fresh meat! :mn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Jeeez, try to be coy Jay! We don't wanna scare off the new guy right away for christs sake! no special requirement cept the new guy ALWAYS treats the crew to a Cohiba sig4 to show he is one of the cool kids! Just kidding ....bring whatever you wanna smoke and an appetite for tacos, thats all you need, cept your wallet for beverages! Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Wait, you're not going to make him rub Joe's belly? What...that was just me? Damn.....!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Things change friend, just be glad you had that opportunity......:tu I think another SJ virgin might be coming also......


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

NOW you tell me - what's next? Take turns licking Ken's forehead? :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> NOW you tell me - what's next? Take turns licking Ken's forehead? :r


Did somebody show you the play book? :BS


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Jeeez, try to be coy Jay! We don't wanna scare off the new guy right away for christs sake! no special requirement cept the new guy ALWAYS treats the crew to a Cohiba sig4 to show he is one of the cool kids! Just kidding ....bring whatever you wanna smoke and an appetite for tacos, thats all you need, cept your wallet for beverages! Look forward to meeting you!


Coy? What is that?


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Did somebody show you the play book? :BS


:r!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'll be there but don't have any cigars....I'll bring my tin cup.

What time is this suppose to go down?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Usual start time for good seats is 4ish....so far it looks like Joe(the Lost one man patrol) Jay (with the trimmed goat), me, (the suave one), Carter WSU (the one jay tried to scare off), maybe Ken (no forehead licking this time Billy)PPJ67 (with his tin cup of Angry Elf cigars) and a new guy named shark daytona. Plus the regular cronics from PNW/Fosters Golf course crew....Shaping up to be a good crowd......:ss


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Charlie, very sahwahve and deboner.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Tomorrow pal, just wait!:mn


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Tomorrow pal, just wait!:mn


----------



## Shark*Daytona (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm there boys!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Shark*Daytona said:


> I'm there boys!


Be gentle with this one Jay, I think he has not heard about us yet.......:cb


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Shark*Daytona said:


> I'm there boys!


Oh boy! Fresh meat times deux!!!!! :mn :mn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> Wait, you're not going to make him rub Joe's belly? What...that was just me? Damn.....!


----------



## rbcarmy (Jul 8, 2007)

have not made it on a tue in about 8 months...but my regular tue gig was canceled so im there....but i dont get off till 5 1700 and then have 2 make the crazy drive at that time...will u guys still be around then?


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

I would like to go but it's already 5:37 where I am -- in Maine.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

rbcarmy said:


> have not made it on a tue in about 8 months...but my regular tue gig was canceled so im there....but i dont get off till 5 1700 and then have 2 make the crazy drive at that time...will u guys still be around then?


 three words.....

(1)probably, and (2,3)back roads!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Great herf tonight boys!

Mike, was great to meet you, hope to see you back again!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> Great herf tonight boys!
> 
> Mike, was great to meet you, hope to see you back again!


:tpd:


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

A search party is still out looking for the "Lost One Man Patrol" hope they find Joe before the wolves do......:cb


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

And now we need a search party for the damn search party!! 

Sorry I missed this! See you all next week (with all of the rest of the "special" kids).


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't make it, guys.

Gotta stop taking calls from angry women on Tuesdays.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it, guys.
> 
> Gotta stop taking calls from angry women on Tuesdays.


:r

ME TOO!

I kept this event penciled in my schedule but didn't get home til 8:40-ish, and knowing SJ's closes at 9... DAG!

Glad you all had a good herf!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

dang, I missed another smokey joes herf. I am jonesing to herf with you guys again. Post a pic of the new shirts the girls are wearing:tu


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> dang, I missed another smokey joes herf. I am jonesing to herf with you guys again. Post a pic of the new shirts the girls are wearing:tu


Now that we are back into iffy weather (well, we should be, but this damn summer finally showing up thing is annoying...) the regular PNW/Fosters/CS crew will be meeting there regularly on Tuesday evenings at Smokey Joe's. Last winter we met nearly every Tuesday as I recall.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

The pathetic thing is I just work down the street in Puyallup, from SJ's. The even more pathetic thing is you guys scared the hell outta me talking about needing to bring Cohibas and rubbing bellys. :r Hahahah just kidding. Sorry I couldn't make it. I need to learn when no means no to work and just leave when I am supposed to. I was forced to finish reports and didn't get out of the office till 8. My boss is the woman version of Lumberg from the movie Office Space. "umm yeaahhh, we're gonna need you to finish those TPS reports stat, yeahhhh thanks"


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

carterwsu said:


> The pathetic thing is I just work down the street in Puyallup, from SJ's. The even more pathetic thing is you guys scared the hell outta me talking about needing to bring Cohibas and rubbing bellys. :r Hahahah just kidding. Sorry I couldn't make it. I need to learn when no means no to work and just leave when I am supposed to. I was forced to finish reports and didn't get out of the office till 8. My boss is the woman version of Lumberg from the movie Office Space. "umm yeaahhh, we're gonna need you to finish those TPS reports stat, yeahhhh thanks"


You're a Coug, just start drinking and then she'll kick you out.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

coffeemonkey said:


> You're a Coug, just start drinking and then she'll kick you out.


That sounds like it may have some potential.:cf

GO COUGS!!!


----------

